
Pythagorean theorem water demo - grflynn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAkMUdeB06o
======
theoh
This demonstration is often available in hands-on science museums. The problem
I have is that it's just a demonstration for one particular right-angled
triangle, not a proof in any sense.

See [http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/675522/whats-the-
int...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/675522/whats-the-intuition-
behind-pythagoras-theorem) for examples of real proofs with insight.

